# overweight degu - help!



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

I have a slightly overweight degu, and I've been looking up ways to help her loose weight. The main food she eats is pets at home degu nuggets. It says on the packet that an adult degu should have 15-25g a day. I have found on the degutopia site that an adult degu should have just 10g of hard feed a day, and 8g if they are on a diet.

My question is - has anyone put a degu on a diet before with pets at home nuggets, and should I follow the 15-25g on the packet, or the 8-10g from degutopia? 

25g seems to be her bowl filled level, and previously I had been heaping the top, so I am already giving her less food by following the 25g. On the other hand - she didnt eat all of the heaped bowl in a day, so I don't think shes actually eating any less by following the 25g. I dont want to give her 10g if this is not enough food, because it seems a big difference. I want to diet her - not starve her!

any suggestions?

thank you for your help!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

what food is degutopia talking about? its nutritional value may be extremely different from the [email protected] nuggets...
on the other hand, if she is getting 25g a day still, thats not really a diet- the lover end would be, as i would go to the top end for daily allowance if i was wanting to put weight On rather than off. i would give her the 15g along with plenty of fresh, low calorie, veg etc, then once she is at her ideal weight raise the amount to 20g and go from there- if she continues to lose weight up the daily intake, if she gains again, lower it.
every animals metabolism will vary, you just need to find what suits her...


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I doubt degutopia would advise that you give her pets at home nuggets... They're pretty plain and boring for her... Try her on at least a muesli mix, and add extras, you should find some ideas on degutopia.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

fatrat said:


> I doubt degutopia would advise that you give her pets at home nuggets... They're pretty plain and boring for her... Try her on at least a muesli mix, and add extras, you should find some ideas on degutopia.


Actually Degutopia recommends [email protected] nuggets, surprisingly... 

EDIT: I'd just like to say I would trust DeguTopia more then [email protected] I'd say go with 10g of [email protected] feed, that's what I use and My Degus are happy!


----------



## pocket (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you very much everyone - that's all really helpful!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fatrat there completely different to rats and require a careful diet due to diabetes.


----------

